
To avoid war, would you support prominent opensources licenses from Putin? - Stan_Kladko
Looks like things are going pretty bad around the world including fake news and manipulation of democratic institutions. The last time things were happening at such scale was 1914<p>To avoid war, would you support that opensource community members withdraw opensource license from Putin&#x27;s government? This would include Linux, Anroind and other things ...
======
bryanrasmussen
1\. why wouldn't Russia just pass a law saying licenses of use cannot be
region restricted in anyway as that can lead to prejudice or some other way of
making it seem like they are doing a good thing.

2\. why would Russia decide to follow that license one way or another

------
T-A
Oh yes, I can really see Putin quaking in his boots when confronted with
demands by a bunch of foreign nerds sitting in their parents' basement that
Russia stop using freely downloadable software, _or else_! What's a million
man army and a thousand-plus strategic nukes [1] compared to the power of the
GNU herd?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_Armed_Forces](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_Armed_Forces)

~~~
meira
And why would GNU supports the enemies of Rússia?

------
Neliquat
This concept is so misguided I don't even know where to start.

------
meira
Avoid? What you are suggesting would be a big reason to go to war.

